# Where are we all?



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Apologies if this has been done to death, but I was just wondering whereabouts we all are in the UK? I'm keen to get to know some like-minded coffee fans, as I've not come across many where I am!

I'm in mid-Suffolk and have a cafe in Stowmarket.

i would be delighted to hold a gathering at the cafe if anyone was interested? We could do some tasting sessions, as at the moment, the bulk of our clientele think the local Costa is *the* place for coffee (yikes!)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I live in Ipswich,, only just up the road.

Do you allow well behaved dogs inside?

Costas policy is that they do at the discretion of the manager


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I live in Ipswich,, only just up the road.
> 
> Do you allow well behaved dogs inside?
> 
> Costas policy is that they do at the discretion of the manager


I think Costa are letting a few poorly behaved ones in if the coffee's taste is anything to go by...


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes we do allow dogs!

we're on a park, so we'd be crazy not to...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Id like to pop down at some point, we have a little spaniel too... Places that allow dogs are the best places!!!

Who roasts your beans?


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Frank and Earnest (Bury St Edmunds). They roast to order, and we have really good links with them.

we've currently only one grinder, so sadly we don't swap and change much (I'm not there everyday and am a bit precious about the grinder set up! Ha) but we do what we can.

that said, I'd happily arrange a cupping session if anyone fancies it as would be really great to try some new stuff there as well as at home.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Also, am thinking of doing some latte art training there...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Would love to get involved with the latte art training. keep me posted!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in Bridgend although I pine for a return to my native Newcastle


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Peterborough @ weekends

Cirencester @ weeks (currently)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Sunny Manchester.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Noocastle


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm about 100 metres from your cafe, but for my sins haven't been yet, (find it hard to justify drinking out, after the money I've spent on my setup,)

but as you seem like you may take a bit of care with yours, will pop in over the weekend

Will be interesting to try clarky's coffee, keep meaning to grab a bag but always deals on this forum


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Near Bournemouth, Dorset (Darn Sarf).


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Orangertange said:


> I'm about 100 metres from your cafe, but for my sins haven't been yet, (find it hard to justify drinking out, after the money I've spent on my setup,)
> 
> but as you seem like you may take a bit of care with yours, will pop in over the weekend
> 
> Will be interesting to try clarky's coffee, keep meaning to grab a bag but always deals on this forum


let me know when you're going and I'll sort you out a sample


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool, actually running low on beans so may pop round tomorrow, what time do you close?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm in York. The wet North Yodkshire. Lol


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

5pm in the winter, later in the summer.

what time could you get there?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Ilford in Essex and proud


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Soll said:


> Ilford in Essex and proud


So so you should be! I'm an Essex girl originally....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

BaristaEast said:


> So so you should be! I'm an Essex girl originally....


I suppose that still classes you as one although depends on your accent  Where about's was you ?


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Born in Romford, then lived in a village in between Chelmsford and Southend


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm from Canterbury, Kent.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Cheam SW London, Surrey starts at the end of my St...


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

BaristaEast said:


> Born in Romford, then lived in a village in between Chelmsford and Southend


I lived in Hornchurch for a few years. Now back home where I belong in Northants. A small village near to Wellingborough.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Osgodby here, a little village just outside Selby but originally from York.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Brighton here!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm trialling something that might make this much easier


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Glenn said:


> I'm trialling something that might make this much easier


Oooh, that sounds good!


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Brighton here!


I'll be in Brighton early March. Two days training with Laura from Small Batch!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please try adding yourself to the Member Map

Please Note:

This is in Beta and may require further configurations for all members to be able to show their locations

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/membermap.php


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lozzer87 said:


> I'm from Canterbury, Kent.


Another Kent one: Maidstone, Kent


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Please try adding yourself to the Member Map
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> ...


I'm on android and can't see how to drop a pin so to speak.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

May need to be on a PC/MAC to set the pin


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Glenn. I'll do it when I log in on the Mac


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Please try adding yourself to the Member Map
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> ...


I got in and saw a pin circa London.........

a) I'm not in London so that may be you?

b) There didn't appear to be anyway to add my own pin....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You added your pin Drewster


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Please try adding yourself to the Member Map
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> ...


That's terrifyingly accurate.....


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Please try adding yourself to the Member Map
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> ...


Im on a Mac Glenn and can't see anywhere to add my pin?


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

BeanAbout said:


> Im on a Mac Glenn and can't see anywhere to add my pin?


You should get a security prompt and it will drop it automatically.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Once the pin has been dropped it can be moved.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Well the map plonked my pin in the Atlantic so adjusted it a little.

In Colchester by the way.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

PeterL said:


> You should get a security prompt and it will drop it automatically.


I get a prompt to share my location, but nothing happens


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I've put mine on the map. Hope it stays on. lol.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bexleyheath, Kent (not off the coast of Nigeria as Google maps first claimed)


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

+1 for Bexleyheath here as well, although just sold and bought a lot of land to self build on in Staple, Kent


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> +1 for Bexleyheath here as well, although just sold and bought a lot of land to self build on in Staple, Kent


Self build? Cool. Where's Staple near?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

jonc said:


> Self build? Cool. Where's Staple near?


Near Sandwich, probably 15-20 mins from Canterbury


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice! Sounds good.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

BaristaEast said:


> I'll be in Brighton early March. Two days training with Laura from Small Batch!


Bespoke training or SCAE module? Do you use their beans?


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Bespoke training or SCAE module? Do you use their beans?


One to one training for the SCAE Professional.

I don't, but planning on getting some samples to bring back and try whilst I'm there. Any recommendations?


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Near Sandwich, probably 15-20 mins from Canterbury


Where about in staple? I spent most of my life growing up in woodnesborough and sandwich, know staple pretty well.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Lozzer87 said:


> Where about in staple? I spent most of my life growing up in woodnesborough and sandwich, know staple pretty well.


Near the church.

I spent my formative years in Dover so know the surrounding area quite well myself


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yikes, that location is a bit creepily accurate. Down to the very garden office, in my case.


----------



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

Kilburn, NW London!


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 3, 2016)

Currently in Kent but moving to Athens soon. That's the Greek one. Greek coffee is interesting, they like it sweet but I never use sugar so it comes out a little bitter. Then you have to judge when to stop or you get a mouthful of grounds Yuk.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sawbridgeworth in Hertfordshire but planning to relocate to Rochester in Kent a little later in the year.

David


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DavidBondy said:


> Sawbridgeworth in Hertfordshire but planning to relocate to Rochester in Kent a little later in the year.
> 
> David


10 mins from me.


----------

